# االهجة النجدية: نطق بعض الحروف (مثل الكاف والقاف واللام)



## Souad khader

ما هي الاحرف التي تتغير في هذه اللهجة ؟؟
مثال تش يتحول إلى تس
هل هناك احرف اخرى؟؟
شكرا


----------



## WadiH

الكاف تتحول إلى تس في بعض المواضع وفي الضمير المؤنث (كاف المخاطبة)
القاف تنطق مجهورة كالجيم المصرية، وتتحول من ذلك إلى دز في بعض المواضع
اللام تفخّم في بعض المواضع وخصوصاً قرب القاف والخاء والصاد والطاء

 هذي اللهجة النجدية الأصلية لكن الجيل الشاب (وهم أكثرية السكان) قد بدأ بالتخلي عن الـ(تس) والـ(دز) وخصوصاً النساء
حتى اللام المفخمة يتحشاها النساء في الرياض​


----------



## ayed

مرحبا  الساع يا أخت سعاد..
مثلما تفضل الأخ وادي وأحب أن أضيف:
حرق القاف ينطق "دز" وذلك حينما يسبقه حرف مكسور فمثلاً : مقبل ، الميم مكسور فينطق مدزبل ، وكذلك "قربة "حرف القاف مكسور فينطق "دزربة "خاصة في اللهجة البدوية النجدية. وبعض الناس ينطقها كما هي مقبل - قربة.
وينطق بدو نجد كلمة" مسجد" مثلما ينطقها الإماراتي "مسيد" . ​


----------



## Souad khader

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة "^_^" 
و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ayed

هناك الهمزة(ء) تحول إلى حرف(ع )مثل:
يستعمل البدو كلمة( *مؤتمر*) يعنون به تجمع على مناسبة أو شيء فينطقونها(*معتمر*) بكسر الميم وتسكين العين.
كلمة *رجاجيل، *جمع رجل تصبح "*رياجيل *"​


----------



## light92

عفوا، أنا من السعودية، لكن لست من أهل نجد، ألا تعتبر هذه اللهجة خاصة بأهل القصيم ؟ لأني كنت أظنها كذلك. 
أرى فرقا بين لهجة أهل الرياض و هذه اللهجة. 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## WadiH

light92 said:


> عفوا، أنا من السعودية، لكن لست من أهل نجد، ألا تعتبر هذه اللهجة خاصة بأهل القصيم ؟ لأني كنت أظنها كذلك.
> أرى فرقا بين لهجة أهل الرياض و هذه اللهجة.
> 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.



مرحباً
هذه لهجة نجد قاطبة وبأوسع معانيها
بمعنى أنها تمتد لتشمل مناطق مثل بيشة وتثليث وتربة والخرمة (وهي جغرفياً في نجد وإن اعتاد الناس اليوم أن يعتبروها من الحجاز أو الجنوب) وحتى أجزاء من بعض القبائل الممتدة في الحجاز كحرب ومطير
وكذلك بعض قبائل المنطقة الشرقية كبني خالد وبني هاجر ولكن ليس العجمان والمرّة فهؤلاء لهجتهم الكشكشة لأن أصلهم من نجران

عليك أن تضع في الاعتبار أن اللهجة التي تسمعها في الرياض اليوم هي لهجة مخففة وهجينة بسبب اختلاط الناس فيها من كل مناطق المملكة وبالجاليات الأجنبية ولذلك لعل هذه اللهجة ارتبطت لديك بالقصيم
لكن لهجة الرياض الأصلية تشمل كل هذه الظواهر حتى أنهم يسمون السكين (ستسين)

  على فكرة أنت محق أنه هناك فرق واضح بين لهجة القصيم وباقي نجد وذلك لأن القصيم وحائل وقبيلة شمر تشكل مجموعة لهجية متميزة، لكن الفرق لا يمس نطق الأحرف وإنما يمس ظواهر أخرى تحدثت عنها سابقاً بإيجاز في آخر هذه المشاركة
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2005661&page=2&p=10086424#post10086424​


----------



## light92

شكرا  أخي وادي حنيفة على المعلومات القيمة، لكن عندي سؤال آخر 
ما معنى الكشكشة ؟ 

الله يبارك بأهل السعودية كلهم و يحفظهم و يرفع راس أبو متعب فيهم. 

شكرا أخي ، و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## WadiH

light92 said:


> شكرا أخي وادي حنيفة على المعلومات القيمة، لكن عندي سؤال آخر
> ما معنى الكشكشة ؟
> 
> الله يبارك بأهل السعودية كلهم و يحفظهم و يرفع راس أبو متعب فيهم.
> 
> شكرا أخي ، و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


الكشكشة هي أن تقلب الكاف شيناً في ضمير المخاطب المؤنث كقولك كيف حالش ونحو ذلك، وهي اللهجة السائدة بين قبائل السروات وتهامة في الحجاز واليمن وما يسمى في عصرنا بالجنوب كبلاد عسير وقحطان وبني شهر وغيرهم وكذلك لهجة بني يام أهل نجران، وهي ظاهرة قديمة موجودة من العصر الجاهلي دونها علماء اللغة المتقدمون، ويقابلها الكسكسة وهي قلب القاف سيناً كلهجة أهل نجد واليمامة وهي كذلك قديمة ومدونة في كتب اللغة

العجمان جمع عجْمي بسكون الجيم وهم قبيلة عربية من بادية الأحساء ديارهم شمال الأحساء وغربها عريعرة ووداي المياه وغيرها من المواضع واستقر كثير منهم في الكويت كذلك، وأبناء عمّهم آل مرّة ديارهم جنوب الأحساء إلى الربع الخالي وبعضهم استقر في قطر، هاتان القبيلتان قدمتا إلى شرق الجزيرة قبل نحو قرنين أو ثلاثة من الزمان ويرجعون في نسبهم إلى بني يام أهل نجران ويحتفظون بالكثير من لهجة بني يام ومن ذلك أنهم لا يقلبون الكاف ولا القاف إلى حرف آخر ما عدا في ضمير المؤنث المخاطب فيقبلون الكاف عندئذٍ شيناً وهي الكشكشة التي ذكرتها أعلاه.

أما أهل ساحل الخليج والعراق وعرب إيران وبعض قبائل بادية الشام والأردن وبعض القرى الفلسطينية فيحيلون الكاف إلى (تش) والقاف إلى (ج) وهي التي يتحدث بها الكثير من حاضرة أهل المنطقة الشرقية أهل الأحساء والدمام والقطيف ونحو ذلك شأنهم في ذلك شأن أهل الكويت والبحرين وقطر والإمارات، ومن تحضر من قبائل البادية واستقر في تلك الحواضر فهو يتحدث هذه اللهجة حتى لو كان أجداده من البدو ينطقونها بالشين أو بالسين. وهناك قرية وحيدة في نجد تنطق الكاف والقاف بهذه الطريقة وتقلب الجيم إلى ياء كذلك وهي حوطة بني تميم وإن كانت هذه الظواهر على وشك الانقراض لدى الجيل الجديد من أهل تلك البلدة كما سمعت، ويقال إن هذه كلها (أي النطق الخليجي للجيم والكاف والقاف) من بقايا لهجة بني تميم في الجاهلية والله أعلم.​


----------



## light92

بارك الله فيك أخي وادي حنيفة، 

معلومات لم أكن اعرفها مطلقا، لكنك ازدتني بمعرفتك ، فأحمد الله على ذلك ثم اشكرك. 
بالنسبة للهجة أهل الشرقية في قلب الكاف إلى جيم في نهاية الخطاب للمؤنث ، فبحكم أني من سكان هذه المنطقة، أؤكد لك أنها ظاهرة جديدة ، اذ أن الاصل فيها هي قلبها للشين و ليس الجيم، لكن أعتقد سبب انتشارها هو النت ليس إلا. 
و حسب معرفتي البسيطة، فأهل الاحساء ايضا لهجتهم غير صافية، اذ تلاحظ وجود الكثير من الكلمات الدخيلة من اللغة الانجليزية المحورة و هذا شي غريب، أذكر أن أبي قال لي مره هذا حدث لما أتوا الامريكان للمنطقة الشرقية للتنقيب عن النفط، فحور سكان المنطقة بعض الكلمات و اضافوها إلى لهجتهم لعادية، مثال على ذلك 
كان يقال لهم Orange juice 
و قد فهموها أنها تقال عرنجوز ، فصار هذا الاسم السائد للعصير. 
لكني غير متأكدة ١٠٠ ٪ من صحة هذا القول اذ لا اعلم اذ حدث بالاحساء أم بالدمام أم لا أعلم أين. 

و شكرا أخي وادي حنيفة، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## WadiH

light92 said:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وادي حنيفة،
> 
> معلومات لم أكن اعرفها مطلقا، لكنك ازدتني بمعرفتك ، فأحمد الله على ذلك ثم اشكرك.
> بالنسبة للهجة أهل الشرقية في قلب الكاف إلى جيم في نهاية الخطاب للمؤنث ، فبحكم أني من سكان هذه المنطقة، أؤكد لك أنها ظاهرة جديدة ، اذ أن الاصل فيها هي قلبها للشين و ليس الجيم، لكن أعتقد سبب انتشارها هو النت ليس إلا.
> و حسب معرفتي البسيطة، فأهل الاحساء ايضا لهجتهم غير صافية، اذ تلاحظ وجود الكثير من الكلمات الدخيلة من اللغة الانجليزية المحورة و هذا شي غريب، أذكر أن أبي قال لي مره هذا حدث لما أتوا الامريكان للمنطقة الشرقية للتنقيب عن النفط، فحور سكان المنطقة بعض الكلمات و اضافوها إلى لهجتهم لعادية، مثال على ذلك
> كان يقال لهم Orange juice
> و قد فهموها أنها تقال عرنجوز ، فصار هذا الاسم السائد للعصير.
> لكني غير متأكدة ١٠٠ ٪ من صحة هذا القول اذ لا اعلم اذ حدث بالاحساء أم بالدمام أم لا أعلم أين.
> 
> و شكرا أخي وادي حنيفة، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.



حياك الله
متأكدة أنهم يقلبونها (شين)، لعل قصدك (تش) يعني بالإنجليزي [ch]؟
ماذا عن غير الضمير المؤنث، ألا يقول بعضهم سمتش بدلاً من سمك مثلاً؟

تعريب الكلمات الأجنبية لا يعني أن اللهجة ليست صافية، فلا تخلو معظم اللغات واللهجات من الكثير من الكلمات المستعارة من لغات أخرى
بالنسبة للهجاتنا المحلية، فقد كانوا يستعيرون الكلمات لكن يعربون نطقها فتصبح خاضعة لقواعد النطق الخاصة باللهجة فلا يكاد يلاحظ المرء أن أصلها أجنبي
ربما لأنهم يأخذون الكلمات بالسماع ولا يقرأونها بأحرف اللغة الأصلية والله أعلم​


----------



## abuhisham

light92 said:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وادي حنيفة،
> 
> و حسب معرفتي البسيطة، فأهل الاحساء ايضا لهجتهم غير صافية، اذ تلاحظ وجود الكثير من الكلمات الدخيلة من اللغة الانجليزية المحورة و هذا شي غريب، أذكر أن أبي قال لي مره هذا حدث لما أتوا الامريكان للمنطقة الشرقية للتنقيب عن النفط، فحور سكان المنطقة بعض الكلمات و اضافوها إلى لهجتهم لعادية، مثال على ذلك
> كان يقال لهم Orange juice
> و قد فهموها أنها تقال عرنجوز ، فصار هذا الاسم السائد للعصير.
> لكني غير متأكدة ١٠٠ ٪ من صحة هذا القول اذ لا اعلم اذ حدث بالاحساء أم بالدمام أم لا أعلم أين.
> 
> و شكرا أخي وادي حنيفة، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.



ومثل كلمة عرنجوز كلمات أخرى تم تحويرها وأصبحت متدوالة حتى اليوم وهي بالأصل إنجليزية مثل "ونيت" السيارة البيك أب المعروفة وهي في الأصل 
one eight
يعني واحد ثمانية وهو حجم المكينة في ذلك الوقت 
وهذا جاء أيام بداية أرامكو
ومثلها لكمة "وايت" والمقصود به سيارة تعبئة الماء حيث كان لونها أبيض فأطلق عليها ذلك بناء على لونها  
الخ
مشاركة بسيطة والله الموفق


----------



## abuhisham

Wadi Hanifa said:


> .
> أما أهل ساحل الخليج والعراق وعرب إيران وبعض قبائل بادية الشام والأردن وبعض القرى الفلسطينية فيحيلون الكاف إلى (تش) والقاف إلى (ج) وهي التي يتحدث بها الكثير من حاضرة أهل المنطقة الشرقية أهل الأحساء والدمام والقطيف ونحو ذلك شأنهم في ذلك شأن أهل الكويت والبحرين وقطر والإمارات، ومن تحضر من قبائل البادية واستقر في تلك الحواضر فهو يتحدث هذه اللهجة حتى لو كان أجداده من البدو ينطقونها بالشين أو بالسين. وهناك قرية وحيدة في نجد تنطق الكاف والقاف بهذه الطريقة وتقلب الجيم إلى ياء كذلك وهي حوطة بني تميم وإن كانت هذه الظواهر على وشك الانقراض لدى الجيل الجديد من أهل تلك البلدة كما سمعت، ويقال إن هذه كلها (أي النطق الخليجي للجيم والكاف والقاف) من بقايا لهجة بني تميم في الجاهلية والله أعلم.​


الله يرحم خالي كان يسمي الهيئة "هيعة" بإبدال الهمزة عيناً وكنا نضحك عليه لكن تبين أن هذه من لغات بني تميم وتسمى ""عنعنة تميم" أي قلب الهمزة عيناً للتسهيل
كما كان يسمي المسجد مثل ما تفضلت أخي وادي مسيد بإبدال الجيم ياء مثلها أيضاً شجرة وشيرة وغيرها
وهذه كلها من لغات العرب قديماً 
في جنوب السعودية مثل جيزان يطلقون على "أل" التعريف "أم" أي اللام تصبح ميماً مثل "السيارة" "أم سيارة" وهذه لغة حمير


----------



## thelastchoice

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الكاف تتحول إلى تس في بعض المواضع وفي الضمير المؤنث (كاف المخاطبة)
> القاف تنطق مجهورة كالجيم المصرية، وتتحول من ذلك إلى دز في بعض المواضع
> اللام تفخّم في بعض المواضع وخصوصاً قرب القاف والخاء والصاد والطاء
> 
> هذي اللهجة النجدية الأصلية لكن الجيل الشاب (وهم أكثرية السكان) قد بدأ بالتخلي عن الـ(تس) والـ(دز) وخصوصاً النساء
> حتى اللام المفخمة يتحشاها النساء في الرياض​



أحب أن أضيف إلى أن هذه اللهجة ليست خاصة بنجد فقط بل نجدها واضحة في لهجة شرق الحجاز و كذلك في بعض اللهجات الشمالية و بعض لهجات قبائل الجنوب. و يقابلها في اللهجة الخليجية قلب كاف المخاطب المؤنث شينا أو جيما مثلثة (چ).


----------



## WadiH

abuhisham said:


> الله يرحم خالي كان يسمي الهيئة "هيعة" بإبدال الهمزة عيناً وكنا نضحك عليه لكن تبين أن هذه من لغات بني تميم وتسمى ""عنعنة تميم" أي قلب الهمزة عيناً للتسهيل
> كما كان يسمي المسجد مثل ما تفضلت أخي وادي مسيد بإبدال الجيم ياء مثلها أيضاً شجرة وشيرة وغيرها
> وهذه كلها من لغات العرب قديماً
> في جنوب السعودية مثل جيزان يطلقون على "أل" التعريف "أم" أي اللام تصبح ميماً مثل "السيارة" "أم سيارة" وهذه لغة حمير



شكراً لك
تصحيح بسيط، التعريف بـ"أم" هي من لهجة أهل اليمن باللغة العربية (لغتنا التي نتحدث بها اليوم) وليس لها علاقة بحمير كما شاع بين الناس
وهي طبعاً ظاهرة قديمة موجودة قبل الإسلام​


----------



## WadiH

thelastchoice said:


> أحب أن أضيف إلى أن هذه اللهجة ليست خاصة بنجد فقط بل نجدها واضحة في لهجة شرق الحجاز و كذلك في بعض اللهجات الشمالية و بعض لهجات قبائل الجنوب. و يقابلها في اللهجة الخليجية قلب كاف المخاطب المؤنث شينا أو جيما مثلثة (چ).



صحيح وهذي مسألة تسمية واصطلاح. تاريخياً كما تعلم لا توجد منطقة اسمها الشمال أو الجنوب وإنما هذه تسميات حديثة ظهرت في العقود الأخيرة

 ما يسميه الناس الآن بالشمال ما هو إلا امتداد لنجد ولهجة قبائلها هي لهجات نجدية في عرف دارسي اللهجات فبالتأكيد كلامك صحيح كل ما قلته ينطبق على قبائل شمال الجزيرة.

أيضاً قبائل الجنوب التي تتحدث عنها فأظنك تقصد قبائل بيشة وتثليث ونحوها من ديار قحطان وشهران فهذه وإن اعتاد الناس على اعتبارها جزءً من الجنوب (ولا  
مانع من ذلك) فهي طبوغرافياً أراضي نجدية بمعنى أنها تقع شرق السراة على هضبة نجد، فما تقوله عن تلك اللهجات أيضاً صحيح على حد علمي القليل..

طبعاً يستغرب الناس الآن من هذا الكلام فنجْد في أذهان العامة اليوم هي الرياض والقصيم وغيرها من الحواضر المتركزة في شرق نجد، فكيف تكون مناطق مثل تثليث وبيشة أو حتى وادي الدواسر نجدية؟ لكن نجد في الواقع هضبة تبدأ بعد قمم السروات مباشرة مهما كان ذلك بعيداً عن الرياض، بل إن الرياض نفسها لم تدخل تحت مسمى نجد إلا في وقت متأخر نسبياً (القرن السابع الهجري على ما يبدو).  هذه كلها في الأصل مصطلحات طبوغرافية لكن الناس ألبستها معاني ثقافية وسياسية لم تكن موجودة في الماضي القريب.

نفس الشيء ينطبق على الحجاز فالقبائل الحجازية بعضها لها امتدادات في نجد وأظن أن هذه الأقسام الشرقية التي تقصدها وتتحدث  بالكسكسة؟ هناك بحث متوافر على النت لحمزة المزيني (وهو من أهل الحجاز) يصف فيها لهجة قبيلة حرب ويذكر أن الكسكسة موجودة لدى بعض حروب الحجاز لكن بشكل محدود جداً مقارنة بحروب نجد والله أعلم.​


----------



## abuhisham

Wadi Hanifa said:


> شكراً لك
> تصحيح بسيط، التعريف بـ"أم" هي من لهجة أهل اليمن باللغة العربية (لغتنا التي نتحدث بها اليوم) وليس لها علاقة بحمير كما شاع بين الناس
> وهي طبعاً ظاهرة قديمة موجودة قبل الإسلام​



ويطلق عليه أهل اللغة ( إم ) الحميرية نسبة لدولة حمير التي كانت موجودة في  اليمن قبل الإسلام , وتسمى ايضا الطمطمانية عند أهل اللغة بمعنى العجمة  كقولهم طاب امهواء في طاب الهواء.
وتنسب إلى حمير ونفر من طيىء. ومن المعروف أن أداة التعريف (الألف والميم)  هي أداة التعريف على الإطلاق عند أهل اليمن وحمير وطيئ قديمًا
. ويقال ان هذه اللغة قد انتشرت في أجزاء من مصر والشام قديما لكنها اندثرت  ولم يبق منها إلا عدد محدود من الكلمات المستخدمة حتى الآن في اللهجة  المصرية مثل قولهم إمبارح بدلا من البارح أي أمس
http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/03/27/article510397.print


----------



## WadiH

abuhisham said:


> ويطلق عليه أهل اللغة ( إم ) الحميرية نسبة لدولة حمير التي كانت موجودة في  اليمن قبل الإسلام , وتسمى ايضا الطمطمانية عند أهل اللغة بمعنى العجمة  كقولهم طاب امهواء في طاب الهواء.
> وتنسب إلى حمير ونفر من طيىء. ومن المعروف أن أداة التعريف (الألف والميم)  هي أداة التعريف على الإطلاق عند أهل اليمن وحمير وطيئ قديمًا
> . ويقال ان هذه اللغة قد انتشرت في أجزاء من مصر والشام قديما لكنها اندثرت  ولم يبق منها إلا عدد محدود من الكلمات المستخدمة حتى الآن في اللهجة  المصرية مثل قولهم إمبارح بدلا من البارح أي أمس
> http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/03/27/article510397.print



 شكراً لك أبو هشام

المسلمون الأوائل كانوا يظنون أن هذه الأم حميرية لكن هذا غير صحيح

مملكة حمير كانت لها لغة خاصة بها (لاحظ لغة كالعبرية والسريانية والحبشية إلخ وليس مجرد لهجة عربية) لكنها لم تكن تحوي هذه الأم

 أما قولهم مبارح بدلاً من البارح، فهذه ظاهرة صوتية تنتج عن استخدام الأنف في نطق الباء مثل قولهم مبلى بدلاً من بلى وقد حدثت في اللهجة المصرية بشكل مستقل عن الأم اليمنية، وإن كانت أم التعريف اليمنية قد نتجت بنفس الطريقة على الأرجح أي إشراك الأنف في نطق أل التعريف.​


----------



## إسكندراني

في تشاد يقولون امبارح و(امبكرة) أيضًا


----------



## kailena

امتعتونا بهذا الحوار المبارك .. كل الشكر لكم


----------



## Schem

kailena said:


> امتعتونا بهذا الحوار المبارك .. كل الشكر لكم



اؤيد ذلك.. شكراً للكل


----------

